
‘No right to livestream murder': Ardern leads push against online terror content - venuur
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/apr/24/christchurch-call-ardern-leads-push-against-online-terror-content
======
randyrand
Unless of course it's for journalism, then it's completely allowed.

